# Video: Palm Beach Kingfish Spearfishing 7-16-11



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Went out with a couple friends to do some freedive spearfishing on Saturday. Had my GoPro attached to the speargun as always and put together the following video. We started the day in shallow and shot a barracuda and a jack crevalle for chum. Went out deeper to set up our drift and started chumming the cuda and jack along with dead sardines. Had some kingfish show up and connected on two of them. Went back in shallow and shot a bunch of mangrove snappers. Had some nice encounters with boxfish and stingrays along the way.

http://www.vimeo.com/26542990


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Video is not loading.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

This is one sweet video and love the music!


----------



## fishhook54 (Oct 2, 2009)

nice video tks for sharing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome video. Congrats on the catch.


----------

